# 7-26-08 report



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

5 Nice trout, biggest 23", spoil banks, intercostal waterway, harborwalk area/Baby Grace area (God bless her soul-so so sad). On the soon to be released lures by chickenboylures.com


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

You make both of those lures?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

got 8 on the plan right now, more coming....


----------



## possumhot (Jan 23, 2008)

Where do you sign up to get some?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

possumhot said:


> Where do you sign up to get some?


these are the ones in the mail to you

good luck

cb


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

earlier in the week, that ain't no cafeteria tray


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, another good bait!!


----------



## redfish72 (May 27, 2007)

Chicken boy, 

If send me the same care package as possumhot ill send you back some cool fish pics using your ChickenBoy Lures. Check your PM.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

same here chickenboy.

I'd love to brag about your baits.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## beach111 (Jul 3, 2008)

i think we would all like to help you test them i know i sure would


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Where do you buy them. I would like to try a few out.


----------



## Trout Tamer (Mar 31, 2005)

*Purchase*

I would like to know where to puchase these as well.
Thanks


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

Trout Tamer said:


> I would like to know where to puchase these as well.
> Thanks


Ditto!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice catch and lures!

Quick question - Are they scented, and is one of the flavour "chicken?"

J\K


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics and sweet looking lures; keep us updated!


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

hey chickenboy,


please let me know how to get hooked up with sone of them lures, so i can show them off.


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

hey chickenboy,

where or how can i get some of these so that i can show them off.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got em chicken boy I'll give you a report just as soon as I can slip away ... Thanks again.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> Just got em chicken boy I'll give you a report just as soon as I can slip away ... Thanks again.


 hook me up chorty i want on the a list wheres the wine??? nah i want lures i fish alot i will test the heck out of em!


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

Just tell me where I can get my hands on some of those Lures and I'll take some too , I've got a trip lined up for Baffin in a few weeks and you can never have enough soft plastics in the box . Hopefully I'll have some pics when I get back with your lures snagged in a Big Girls lip....


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I fish LLM and Fish here like them plastics. How do I get a few of those bad boys in my boat???


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

How are your baits different from the other soft plastics?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

coming soon


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

nice logo


----------



## possumhot (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool logo.......catches the eye for sure. I got the package. I'll have pics from POC for you this weekend.

thanks!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Chickenboy, would like to give a few a try. going to seabrook flats all this weekend. How can I get a few to try. Will also be out in the bay 8/8. Just send a pm of how to get 'em.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Are those sort of like a bass assassin or trout killer? If not, how are they different? How tough is the plastic?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

There a medium hardness, not too soft not to hard.

My fav is strawberry red with white tail. It is called chicken dynamite.

Honest your honor I wasn't using real dynamite, I was using the new lure, chicken dynamite.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> There a medium hardness, not too soft not to hard.
> 
> My fav is strawberry red with white tail. It is called chicken dynamite.
> 
> Honest your honor I wasn't using real dynamite, I was using the new lure, chicken dynamite.


I'm anxious to try the dynamite! Thanks so much!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

It's cool to make your own lures, it is gratifying. I carve my own topwaters so I know that it is fun to catch fish on your own lure, and I am all for supporting the "little guys" products. But... like someone else said, they look just like an Assassin with a thicker tail and a little longer? Not putting them down or trying to upset you, but what makes your lure stand out from the rest, tell us what sets these apart and why we should use them over all the rest?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

deke said:


> It's cool to make your own lures, it is gratifying. I carve my own topwaters so I know that it is fun to catch fish on your own lure, and I am all for supporting the "little guys" products. But... like someone else said, they look just like an Assassin with a thicker tail and a little longer? Not putting them down or trying to upset you, but what makes your lure stand out from the rest, tell us what sets these apart and why we should use them over all the rest?


I add to them and soak 'em in a secret sauce I created that is out of this world.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Now you have my attention sir. I didn't see a plum/chart? Are you making one? If so I would like to try it out?


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

sign me up 2


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

I would like to buy a few to try out!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

PM me and lemme know how much and where to send the money. MadMike's haul in bad water times has me convinced!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice Lures and Very Nice Reds.


----------



## Nightrain57 (Aug 4, 2008)

where can i get into some of these lures?


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Chickenboy stated in another post he will have his site up and running soon.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Bet those will be especially good in the winter when fish are over mud and eating the sand worms. How long is the hook on the jig head since the lure seems to be 5 inches or more.


----------

